# A Couple More Cherry Burl Calls



## BrentWin (Nov 26, 2013)

I hope that I am not wearing everybody out posting my calls, but these, I had to show off. They are a matching duck/goose set made out of the last of the cherry burl that I got from Aerocustomsexotics-Bill.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1540-001_zps68153031.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 26, 2013)

You are a busy man. Nice looking calls. By chance do you have a duck call we could work something out with? I need one more for a Christmas present. Just an odd call laying around? If so, start a new thread or send me a pm and we can go from there.


----------



## Woodman (Nov 26, 2013)

Work of this quality could never wear me out, keep showing!


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 26, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> You are a busy man. Nice looking calls. By chance do you have a duck call we could work something out with? I need one more for a Christmas present. Just an odd call laying around? If so, start a new thread or send me a pm and we can go from there.


 
It's funny, what started out as a hobby has become a second job. But, I still love doing it. Right now I am posting here, sanding calls and eating breakfast. I will look and see what I have in "shelf" stock and post them up tonight. If you want something different, I can still make something up and get it to you in plenty of time for Christmas.

Brent


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2013)

Beautiful work. I understand the "hobby" turned into second job deal.


----------



## myingling (Nov 26, 2013)

Sweet calls


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice work, love that Cherry burl. I may need to keep some for my own use.


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 26, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Nice work, love that Cherry burl. I may need to keep some for my own use.



Keep your eyes open for a really primo piece. I have been invited to make a call for the Ducks Unlimited National Convention and I need a really nice piece of burl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

